
OCR Using the New Open Google Cloud Vision API (Ruby) - nocivus
http://pedroassuncao.com/ocr-using-the-new-open-google-cloud-vision-api
======
herbst
Have you tried that with captchas already? I would laugh my ass off if this
would work with the "hard" fallback reCaptchas as well.

